# Need a ton of light for 48" tank?



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Great deal on slickdeals... 
http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/for/1021820469.html

Marine Depot has it for $900+!

Wish I had a use for it... 

Michael


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

wow...that's an awesome find.


----------

